# Artest will most likey go to LA



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

Why?
1. ESPN says LA Lakes are the frontrunners for Artest
2. They aren't in our conf.
3. Trade idea: Odom for Artest. If we need filler, never fear, Anothny Johnson's here.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I'ld take Odom... I don't know that this is anymore true than any other rumor I've heard though...


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

3 Pointer said:


> Why?
> 1. ESPN says LA Lakes are the frontrunners for Artest
> 2. They aren't in our conf.
> 3. Trade idea: Odom for Artest. If we need filler, never fear, Anothny Johnson's here.


at least odom isn't someone who would cry about his number of shots. (or else he would have already done so in L.A.)


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

I'd take Odom.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

He was a beast against us in the Playoffs... his last year in Miami...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

One of the more reasonable trades I've heard. Odom would be a good fit on this team.

That being said, every time you tune into a sports show theres a new "frontrunner".


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> That being said, every time you tune into a sports show theres a new "frontrunner".


I garauntee it :biggrin: ... just take them all with a grain of salt... until the real deal goes down...


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

hmmm.....that is the best rumor offer I have heard yet...do the salaries match up?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> hmmm.....that is the best rumor offer I have heard yet...do the salaries match up?


Not sure. Im pretty sure Odom is making more money though.


----------



## 3 Pointer (Jun 9, 2004)

A.J and Artest for Odom works. I really hope they do this trade. Doesn't Phil really like defensive guards...?


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

interesting. that might be the near optimal we can realisticly get out of artest


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Artest for Odom is not happening, although I wished it did (as long as it doesn't affect the Raptors acquiring Artest)

Yes, Artest is clearly the better player. But don't think your getting anything close to face value for a guy that has had a lot of problems in the past, and is known to want out. No chance.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

3 Pointer said:


> A.J and Artest for Odom works. I really hope they do this trade. Doesn't Phil really like defensive guards...?


Ron Artest is the closest thing to Pippen in the league today, a crazy Pip that is. I would figure Jackson is salivating at the chance to have a MJ/Pip duo again. He is also one of the better coaches at dealing with ego problems.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

vigilante said:


> Artest for Odom is not happening, although I wished it did (as long as it doesn't affect the Raptors acquiring Artest)
> 
> Yes, Artest is clearly the better player. But don't think your getting anything close to face value for a guy that has had a lot of problems in the past, and is known to want out. No chance.


We all know we won't be getting an all-star defensive monster back... that's for sure... but we could be getting a nice peice to the puzzle...


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

vigilante said:


> Artest for Odom is not happening, although I wished it did (as long as it doesn't affect the Raptors acquiring Artest)
> 
> Yes, Artest is clearly the better player. But don't think your getting anything close to face value for a guy that has had a lot of problems in the past, and is known to want out. No chance.


We will see. I dont think Indy is going to jump on a crappy deal just to accomadate Artest.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> Ron Artest is the closest thing to Pippen in the league today, a crazy Pip that is. I would figure Jackson is salivating at the chance to have a MJ/Pip duo again. He is also one of the better coaches at dealing with ego problems.


If he could deal with Rodman... he could deal with Ron...

Don't the Lakers have some serious cap space next off-season too... that could make them pretty scary!


----------



## Auggie (Mar 7, 2004)

jermaine7fan said:


> If he could deal with Rodman... he could deal with Ron...
> 
> Don't the Lakers have some serious cap space next off-season too... that could make them pretty scary!


let the west teams worry about that  if we can get odom here, im satisfied


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

3 Pointer said:


> 1. ESPN says LA Lakes are the frontrunners for Artest


ESPN is making up rumors. Bird and Walsh don't speak, so no one has any idea what's going on.



> 3. Trade idea: Odom for Artest. If we need filler, never fear, Anothny Johnson's here.


Odom isn't bad, but I'd prefer to get a younger player along with him. Bynum would be good.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

R-Star said:


> We will see. I dont think Indy is going to jump on a crappy deal just to accomadate Artest.


I agree. 

But it will be very hard to hold on to him as well, with all the negativity surronding him.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Odom isn't bad, but I'd prefer to get a younger player along with him. Bynum would be good.


LOL. Keep dreaming.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

vigilante said:


> I agree.
> 
> But it will be very hard to hold on to him as well, with all the negativity surronding him.


I say dont play him until we can find a suitable trade. We can win enough games to make the playoffs without him, so Im not worried. Come trade deadline, if nothing good has come up, I say bench him for the rest of the season. 

If we dont get a player like Odom in return, then Im not worried about not trading him this season. The "average" players that have been mentioned in some other trades wouldnt make much of an impact on this team anyways.


----------



## StephenJackson (Oct 28, 2004)

Pacers Fan said:


> ESPN is making up rumors. Bird and Walsh don't speak, so no one has any idea what's going on.
> 
> 
> 
> Odom isn't bad, but I'd prefer to get a younger player along with him. Bynum would be good.


Bynum is unproven, we don't need another potential talent, we need real talent.

Give me Odom.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

StephenJackson said:


> Bynum is unproven, we don't need another potential talent, we need real talent.
> 
> Give me Odom.



And waffles............ R-Star DEMANDS waffles!


----------



## radronOmega (Aug 1, 2004)

LA was the frontrunner until they told Bird two days ago that Odom was off the table. Funny since supposedly Indiana rejected an Artest for Odom deal over the summer.

Also, GS looks like they're out. They only want to give dunleavy.

And NY looks like the closest since they're toying with the idea of trading Frye to Indiana. Deal won't happen unless Frye comes also, since NY is in teh same conference as Indiana.

And the lakers are offering kwame+DG+Cook+miami #1 for Bender/Croshere and Artest. 

I'm only hardcore with lakers info so i don't know necessarily what the other two teams are offering, sorry.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

I'd jump on a Frye deal.


----------



## Foulzilla (Jan 11, 2005)

R-Star said:


> And waffles............ R-Star DEMANDS waffles!


There are some things even Artest isn't worth.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I say dont play him until we can find a suitable trade. We can win enough games to make the playoffs without him, so Im not worried. Come trade deadline, if nothing good has come up, I say bench him for the rest of the season.
> 
> If we dont get a player like Odom in return, then Im not worried about not trading him this season. The "average" players that have been mentioned in some other trades wouldnt make much of an impact on this team anyways.


I pretty much have the same stance...


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

radronOmega said:


> LA was the frontrunner until they told Bird two days ago that Odom was off the table. Funny since supposedly Indiana rejected an Artest for Odom deal over the summer.
> 
> Also, GS looks like they're out. They only want to give dunleavy.
> 
> ...


That's not too shabby of a deal... but we need a Center... or at least a PF that can play it... I don't know that Kwame could be that guy...


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

jermaine7fan said:


> That's not too shabby of a deal



That deal is horrible...
plus we have to give up Croshere....just plain awful......



*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2003)

R-Star said:


> I'd jump on a Frye deal.


Isiah Thomas says he's not dealing his youth.



> Any team seeking a trade with the Knicks would almost certainly ask about rookie Channing Frye, who is averaging 15.4 points and scored a career-high 30 on Monday night. New York has two other players, Nate Robinson and David Lee, who were drafted in the first round of this year's draft.
> 
> Thomas was asked if he'd deal any of them.
> 
> "I wouldn't," Thomas said. "Wouldn't part with any of them."


Link: http://www.msgnetwork.com/content_n...icks&sports=basketball&team=Knicks&league=nba


----------



## Midnight_Marauder (Dec 1, 2003)

After reading this thread and seeing all the rumor killers.....I am beginning to wonder if Indy will get a player even worth half of what Artest should get?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

It's pretty fair to say that you will not get close to equal value in return. I still think he is a top 10 player in the league. I would have done Artest for Odom before the brawl incident. At that point you had better offers I assume. He's just completely nuts. These latest incidents killed his trade value.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Yeah, hate to break it to ya, but there is an extremely minute chance that the Lakers would deal Lamar Odom for Ron Artest. It isn't the fact that they think Odom is a better player than Artest, but the team is gelling is playing outstanding ball right now and Lamar is looking like a stud and the "Pippen" that Kobe needs.

We went 5-1 on a 6-game road trip, beating Milwaukee, Chicago, Dallas and Memphis and I highly doubt that we jeopardize our success by trading our second-best player for a crap-shoot like Artest.

The Lakers would probably give up Kwame Brown, but even he has had 2 straight solid games and is beginning to look like the player that we thought we would be getting.

Really, if the Lakers want to get Artest, the only package I see them putting together is something like George, Cook, Walton and a first rounder. 

Is that the best offer the Pacers will get? I should certainly hope not. However, there is simply no way that Indiana will get face-value for this guy.

My guess: Artest doesn't come to LA.


----------



## butr (Mar 23, 2004)

I love that Zeke won't trade anyone good for your second or first best player. What a *****. And he expects to be taken seriously?


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Yeah, hate to break it to ya, but there is an extremely minute chance that the Lakers would deal Lamar Odom for Ron Artest. It isn't the fact that they think Odom is a better player than Artest, but the team is gelling is playing outstanding ball right now and Lamar is looking like a stud and the "Pippen" that Kobe needs.
> 
> We went 5-1 on a 6-game road trip, beating Milwaukee, Chicago, Dallas and Memphis and I highly doubt that we jeopardize our success by trading our second-best player for a crap-shoot like Artest.
> 
> ...


Get real, whos a better mold to Pippen, Odom or Artest?

If you dont trade Odom, you dont get Artest. Kwame was a known bust before he went to the Lakers, why do you think we would trade for him now?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

R-Star said:


> Get real, whos a better mold to Pippen, Odom or Artest?
> 
> If you dont trade Odom, you dont get Artest. Kwame was a known bust before he went to the Lakers, why do you think we would trade for him now?


 You continue to overlook everything. It's not just as simple as, "Who is better? Artest or Odom?" If you're guy wasn't a lunatic, you'd probably get Odom, Bynum, Filler and we would take Croshere.


----------



## JerryWest (Jun 24, 2002)

Defensively Artest, Offensively Odom is a significantly better passer, and dribbler. He's also one of the best at crashing the boards.

Odom is also much more mentally stable. In a world where chemistry issues didn't matter, and learning the triangle was easy, the trade might go through. But in the real world, where the lakers are on a great win streak, they won't trade their second best player that gets along well with the team for a the second best player of another team that is a headcase.

enjoy trading with the Knicks for one of their swingmen


----------



## TrailofDead (Jul 24, 2003)

Rich Bucher said on ESPN tonight that Artest will be going to LA, but not to the Lakers. He said there's a good chance he could come to the Clippers for Corey Maggette.


These two articles also list it as possible:

http://cbs.sportsline.com/nba/story/9096872/rss 

http://www.ajc.com/blogs/content/shared-blogs/ajc/sportscolumns/entries/2005/12/14/why_not_artest.html


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

I don't see anyone who likes their existing team taking wild chances by giving away players who are major contributors.If the Pacers want to look for potential and draft picks then Bynum (+?) would be as good an idea as any I've heard.It will be very interesting to see just how good a deal the Pacers can get when it appears that their potential trading partners are really limitted to a handful of Western Conference teams.Personally I would think they should be willing to make the deal that is best for them even if it means Artest stays in the Eastern Conference.I wouldn't trade him to Miami or Detroit or to anyone who might become that strong by the addition of Artest.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Get real, whos a better mold to Pippen, Odom or Artest?
> 
> If you dont trade Odom, you dont get Artest. Kwame was a known bust before he went to the Lakers, why do you think we would trade for him now?


Lamar Odom, because he isn't a freaking looney-bag.

You seriously don't know what you're talking about here. No team in their right mind would trade a player like Lamar Odom for Ron Artest.

Also, did you even read my full post? By what you said, I'm guessing you didn't.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

*Lakers have a strong interest in Artest

* MEMPHIS, Tenn. —* The Lakers — and coach Phil Jackson, in particular — have strong interest in acquiring troubled Indiana Pacers forward Ron Artest, a source close to the team said Wednesday.** But the Lakers are not willing to part with forward Lamar Odom in a trade package and are uncertain whether they even will be among the league's leading contenders to land Artest, who demanded a trade over the weekend.*

The Lakers have come together recently in winning 5 of six games on this long road trip, but Jackson is said to believe the team could advance deep in the Western Conference playoffs with Artest.

Although Artest was suspended 73 games last season for his part in the NBA's most infamous brawl, Jackson spoke in positive terms about the 26-year-old forward a former All-Star and defensive player of the year before Monday's game in Dallas.

"I don't see how you're going to get value out of this player who in my estimation is one of the most valuable players in the league," Jackson said. "Of course, I estimate him perhaps higher than other people. But I think he's a terrific player. He adds a big dimension to every game he plays in."

Lakers general manager Mitch Kupchak would not comment Wednesday on any player under contract to another team or address trade rumors. He added that Jackson probably would speak similarly about 15 to 20 other players across the league.

http://www.presstelegram.com/sports/ci_3309390&cid=0


----------



## back2newbelf (May 26, 2005)

Artest's value for the lakers would be higher than for most other teams, simply because Phil Jackson will be able to deal with him. 
under Phil he would most likely play like when he won DPOY with less bull**** going on off the court.
thus i'd say: Artest's value > Odom's value

if Odom were on a different team it would be a different story though


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

back2newbelf said:


> Artest's value for the lakers would be higher than for most other teams, simply because Phil Jackson will be able to deal with him.
> under Phil he would most likely play like when he won DPOY with less bull**** going on off the court.
> thus i'd say: Artest's value > Odom's value
> 
> if Odom were on a different team it would be a different story though


Then again, they are winning and they need Odom's ballhanding, he is basicly part time pg (and playing very well/getting used to triangel). Maybe AJ would make them do this trade, I think that would be best we could get (rebounds, assists...). I agree with LA's fans this time there are big risks with takeing Artest, I still hope this deal will happen.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

Midnight_Marauder said:


> After reading this thread and seeing all the rumor killers.....I am beginning to wonder if Indy will get a player even worth half of what Artest should get?


I had bad feeling about this at first pace. I just didn't have courage to bring it up. I mean Artest f***** us hard (ala west cost? when my contract ends I go to NY).


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

Banjoriddim said:


> I had bad feeling about this at first pace. I just didn't have courage to bring it up. I mean Artest f***** us hard (ala west cost? when my contract ends I go to NY).



Believe me, the Pacer organization it's not going to let us get screwed...

History backs my point...

Our team is deep enough that no matter who lose we're still going to play great as a team...
and also J.O. is having a monster year so far...

We'll see how many people jump in our vanwagon soon enough...we'll see.....




*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> You continue to overlook everything. It's not just as simple as, "Who is better? Artest or Odom?" If you're guy wasn't a lunatic, you'd probably get Odom, Bynum, Filler and we would take Croshere.


I realize that, but like I've said, outside of Odom, you have nothing of value to offer us.


----------



## PaCeRhOLiC (May 22, 2005)

R-Star said:


> I realize that, but like I've said, outside of Odom, you have nothing of value to offer us.



And we don't want no 1 else period...

*Go PaCeRs!!!!!!*


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

You think teams get fair value for their stars? My Vikings traded f'n Randy Moss for Napolean Harris and Troy Williamson. So you think you're going to get someone of Odom's skill, keep dreaming.


----------



## jreywind (May 30, 2003)

I truly believe if the deal was Odom for Artest, that LA would do it. We shall see i guess.


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Artest for Maggette actually seems like the best, most realistic trade out there.

I'm not sure if the Clippers would even do it, but its far more realistic than trying to get Odom. Remember, there were rumblings about coach Dunleavy and corey having some problems. They played great without him at the beginning of the season.


----------



## Banjoriddim (Aug 14, 2004)

vigilante said:


> Artest for Maggette actually seems like the best, most realistic trade out there.
> 
> I'm not sure if the Clippers would even do it, but its far more realistic than trying to get Odom. Remember, there were rumblings about coach Dunleavy and corey having some problems. They played great without him at the beginning of the season.


I agree and still I wouldn't like this trade (mags is more sf than sg, doesn't have good handle, no defence, not good shooter and is often INJURED).


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Remember Vince Carter? He was traded for Aaron and Eric Williams. And I think it is safe to say that Vince had at least as high, if not higher trade value than Artest does now. 

That's not to say that you guys won't get a better deal, but history shows you shouldn't expect much. Especially considering what Walsh has said about what type of player they are seeking in return.

Lakers best offer would probably be: Kwame, George, 1st for Artest and Croshere.

Young talent, draft pick, save money.

It's obviously not equal talent-wise, but I doubt you get much more.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Remember Vince Carter? He was traded for Aaron and Eric Williams. And I think it is safe to say that Vince had at least as high, if not higher trade value than Artest does now.


Remember that the Hornets and Raptors suck for a reason. They trade away their talent for almost nothing. The Pacers have been a top team, or at least the playoffs (with the exception of '97) for the past 15 years. Know why? We don't make stupid trades.


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

Vince Carter when he wants to play has value.Vince Carter when he's sucking intentionally is worth Aaron Williams and Eric Williams.That isn't really a good example.VC wanted out and he was willing to embarass himself and his entire family and everyone with any relation to him to get out.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

If I were LA I'd do an Odom and filler for Artest and Croshere deal in a second. Artest's contract is awesome, and Odom's sucks (11.5 million this year, then 12.5, 13.5, 14.5). Croshere is a two year bad deal, but his deal expires when they want to spend their money. Artest is just as good a scorer, but a lot less versatile. But his defense puts this deal over the top for me. Odom is a below average defender, and in my view he makes too much money to average 16ppg on the Lakers. Artest is a nutcase...yeah. I somehow think Phil will do fine with him.

This deal also allows Indiana to dump a little salary (little under 3 mil), and therefore luxury tax. I don't think I'd want Odom's contract if I were Indiana. But as a versatile player he might be able to do well.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> Remember that the Hornets and Raptors suck for a reason. They trade away their talent for almost nothing. The Pacers have been a top team, or at least the playoffs (with the exception of '97) for the past 15 years. Know why? We don't make stupid trades.


Antonio Davis for Bender....not exactly stellar.

And I don't recall the Pacers having a star player with as many issues as Artest demand out in the past few years. That could impact what they get in return, no?


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Diable said:


> Vince Carter when he wants to play has value.Vince Carter when he's sucking intentionally is worth Aaron Williams and Eric Williams.That isn't really a good example.VC wanted out and he was willing to embarass himself and his entire family and everyone with any relation to him to get out.


A lot of the same things could be said of Artest.

When he wants to play he has value. When he is focused on charging into the stands or releasing a rap album, he's not worth as much.


----------



## Drk Element (Nov 10, 2004)

yeah, odom is going.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Antonio Davis for Bender....not exactly stellar.
> 
> And I don't recall the Pacers having a star player with as many issues as Artest demand out in the past few years. That could impact what they get in return, no?


Its a shame scouts cant predict that a players knees will give out on him later on in his career.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Its a shame scouts cant predict that a players knees will give out on him later on in his career.


It's a shame the Pacers couldn't predict that Davis would put up the 14, 10 and 2 blocks he did after they traded him. 

I think that would have helped them more than Bender could have. He was never especially good even when healthy.


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> It's a shame the Pacers couldn't predict that Davis would put up the 14, 10 and 2 blocks he did after they traded him.
> 
> I think that would have helped them more than Bender could have. He was never especially good even when healthy.


Everyone knows that if that trade didnt go down, then yes, the Pacers might have won in the finals instead of only taking it to 6 games. That being said, he played with Dale Davis, Rick Smits, Sam Perkins and 2000 was also the year Austin Croshere blew up and got his big contract. Simply Davis wouldnt have been starting, and he also put up those stats on the Raptors, not the 2000 eastern conference champ Pacers.


----------



## ShuHanGuanYu (Feb 3, 2005)

...and to add to that, it cost Toronto a horrible $10+ million per year to keep him from bolting to Orlando after Davis opted out of his contract. They did give Bender way too much, but not that much.


----------



## Pacers Fan (Aug 25, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Antonio Davis for Bender....not exactly stellar.


We're always making moves for the future. I wouldn't be surprised if Artest is traded for a young stud who is our #1 option in 4 years. But, R-Star already covered everything else.


----------



## aNgelo5 (Oct 24, 2005)

Id trade Odom for Artest ANYDAY


----------



## bigbabyjesus (Mar 1, 2003)

Pacers Fan said:


> Remember that the Hornets and Raptors suck for a reason. They trade away their talent for almost nothing. The Pacers have been a top team, or at least the playoffs (with the exception of '97) for the past 15 years. Know why? We don't make stupid trades.


Ah, thanks. 

That explains everything.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

Pacers Fan said:


> We're always making moves for the future. I wouldn't be surprised if Artest is traded for a young stud who is our #1 option in 4 years. But, R-Star already covered everything else.


That is the same logic they had when they traded for Bender. That obviously didn't work out very well. 

There is no guarantee that who you get for Artest will be (or will turn out to be) any good.


----------



## SPIN DOCTOR (Oct 31, 2002)

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Remember Vince Carter? He was traded for Aaron and Eric Williams. And I think it is safe to say that Vince had at least as high, if not higher trade value than Artest does now.
> 
> That's not to say that you guys won't get a better deal, but history shows you shouldn't expect much. Especially considering what Walsh has said about what type of player they are seeking in return.
> 
> ...


Not to mention that bipolar disorders tend to absolutely tank trade value. This will be determined quite quickly I would imagine. 

If he was on my favorite team I would also want as much as I could get, but recent history is very chilling:

season killer last year
unstable comments and antics this first 1/4 season
very public and nonsensical trade demand

Yep...expect to get some kind of load back in return! Donnie is a great GM, but he has been put in an almost indefensable position on this one, you fans did not deserve this. I'm afraid you only going to get more pissed when you see what you get back for a great ballplayer. 

Every GM in the league is afraid to give up serious talent for Ron. If its not a low risk proposition it does not get done.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt (Jun 7, 2002)

R-Star said:


> Everyone knows that if that trade didnt go down, then yes, the Pacers might have won in the finals instead of only taking it to 6 games. That being said, he played with Dale Davis, Rick Smits, Sam Perkins and 2000 was also the year Austin Croshere blew up and got his big contract. Simply Davis wouldnt have been starting, and he also put up those stats on the Raptors, not the 2000 eastern conference champ Pacers.


What about the next year, when Smits and Davis were gone, and Perkins was running on fumes?

And the Raptors had 3 straight winning seasons while Davis was doing most of his damage.

But the point is, that no matter what your GM's track record (although they HAVE made mistakes) because of Artest's situation, you just can't expect much in return.


----------



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

aNgelo5 said:


> Id trade Odom for Artest ANYDAY


You might but the Lakers wont Id bet anything on that Artest may go to the Lakers but it wont be for Odom I think the Pacers would get the raw end of the deal if he goes to LA bc the most they will prolly give up is Kwame and some Young guys Id shop him elsewhere


----------



## thekid (Apr 3, 2003)

On the value of the player on the court, and the court alone, Artest would be valued higher than Odom but because of the circumstances (Artest being psycho, Odom adapting to the triangle, Artest going public and killing trade value, etc), the Pacers should and I expect them to deal Artest elsewhere unless they settle for a package like Brown, George, Miami 1st from the Lakers. Even being a Lakers fan, rumored deals involving Maggette, or Rashard Lewis, whomever would be more appealing if I'm Pacer management.


----------



## jermaine7fan (Aug 19, 2005)

I think some people are gonna be surprised at what Donnie pulls off in this trade... Artest may be potential trouble... but he is also potential MVP... some of the front office egos may end up giving up alot thinking they may be able to please Ron Artest (cause as long as he's happy... the team is in good shape with him). The Pacers may end up getting a very good deal for Ron... I can't wait to see what Donnie pulls out of his *** this time... Dude has some great trade history... 

Do you know who Indiana got the last time a player demanded a trade?

Jermaine O'Neal

Donnie Genius :biggrin:


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If the Pacers trade Artest to the Lakers(Odom not included), a first rounder and Bynum would have to be included. I just don't see it happening.


----------



## DJMD (Nov 20, 2004)

R-Star said:


> One of the more reasonable trades I've heard. Odom would be a good fit on this team.
> 
> That being said, every time you tune into a sports show theres a new "frontrunner".



Ya but I like the Odom deal best.

And Dude are you from Edmonton? That's where I'm from as well.


----------

